#ubuntu-us-sc 2016-08-12
<_shaun_> hi guys i get the error message ive run out of space when i try pip install, is my /usr/local taking up space and what can i free up?
#ubuntu-us-sc 2017-08-11
<locodir-user> Bryanstein: hi
<locodir-user> Um. Is the SC Ubuntu group still active, as far as I can tell it isn't
<locodir-user> I suppose not. Oh wel
<locodir-user> *well
